# Pennsylvania Hedgehog Banning



## phoenixjay (Nov 18, 2014)

First, I live in Illinois, and I have no plans of moving to Pennsylvania or any state that bans hedgehogs. This is more out of curiosity. My hedgehog will be very safe where hedgehogs are legal and hedgie vets are nearby.

It seems like the Pennsylvania laws against hedgehogs gets crazy. I read that the confiscation of hedgehogs sometimes looks like a drugs bust? That just sounds nuts to me. I also read that hedgehogs just traveling through Pennsylvania to get to another state are threatened. That seems nutty too...just...why?? I don't plan to travel through Pennsylvania in the near future, but the day might come where it becomes necessary. It seems like it is a war on hedgehogs. 

What are everyone else's thoughts on this? I'm just curious.


----------

